# كلمة منفعة لقداسة البابا شنودة  عن الفرق بين ارادة الله وسماحه لحدوث الشرور



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

*اذا كان كل شئ يتم بإرادة الله ، 
ولا شئ يحدث علي وجه الأرض إلا بامره وحده ، 

إذن فلماذا لا يمنع الله الشر قبل ان يقع ؟ 

يجيب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، أطال الله حياته: 

قبل الإجابة ، ننبه إلي أن في سؤالك بعض الأخطاء .. 

فمن الخطأ ان نقول إنه لا يحدث شئ علي الأرض إلا بأمره .

فعلي الأرض تحدث أحياناً أخطاء وشرور ،

وجرائم ومظالم ، فهل هذه كلها بأمره ؟

! حاشا … علي الأرض يحدث قتل وزني وسرقة وغش وكذب … فهل امر الله بكل هذا ؟

كلا طبعاً . وهل يريد الله ؟ هذا كلا طبعاً … 

إذن عبارة " كل شئ يتم بإرادة الله " 

هي عبارة خاطئة لاهوتياً . لأن " كل شئ " تشمل الشرور أيضاً .

والشرور لا يمكن أن تتم بإرادة الله ، فالله لا يريد الشر . 

الله لا يريد إلا الخير ." يريد أن الجميع يخلصون ،

وإلي معرفة الحق يقبلون ". فكل الخير الذي يتم علي الأرض،

للناس ، أو من الناس ، إنما يتم بإرادة الله . 

اما الشر فلا . فما هو موقف الشر إذن من إرادة الله ؟ 

الله الذي أعطي الإنسان حرية إرادة ، يسمح له بأن يفعل ما يشاء ، 

خيراً كان ام شراً ، وإلا صار مسيراً . 

فالخير الذي يفعله بإرادة الله . والشر الذي يعمله ، 

إنما يكون بسماح من الله ، وليس بإرادته . 

وهناك فرق بين إرادة الله وسماحة . إرادته كلها خير . 

اما السماح فيتفق مع حرية الإرادة


الذي وهبها الله لبعض مخلوقاته . 
*


----------



## girgis2 (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الى منتهى الأعوام يا لسان العطر*

*شكرااا لكي أختنا العزيزة*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *الى منتهى الأعوام يا لسان العطر*​
> 
> *شكرااا لكي أختنا العزيزة*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك جرجس*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

جدا


ربنا يبارك حياتك


ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> جدا
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك ابن البابا كيرلس*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *كلمات جميلة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمورة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمورة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------

